# General > Politics >  Nice to see Nicola Sturgeon has got her priorities right !

## cptdodger

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotlan...itics-34070202

----------


## BetterTogether

I'd of thought it was pretty much in the name British Broadcasting Service not Scottish Broadcasting Service. Seems like the usual culprits now want control of the media as well which is always a worrying step for a government to take.

----------


## theone

Great idea.

Maybe we could call it BBC Scotland. Or BBC Alba.

Oh wait............

In all seriousness, if the SNP want better TV services, maybe they could spend less on promoting Gaelic. They currently spend the equivalent of 1/3 of BBC Scotland's budget promoting a language that is the mother tongue of less than 1% of the population.

----------


## sids

> In all seriousness, if the SNP want better TV services, maybe they could spend less on promoting Gaelic. They currently spend the equivalent of 1/3 of BBC Scotland's budget promoting a language that is the mother tongue of less than 1% of the population.


Those Gaelic shows are great.  

Or they could be, for all we know.

----------


## sids

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotlan...itics-34070202


She sounds like someone who hasn't heard of the internet.

----------


## Manxman

Maybe she should start concentrating on governmental problems and not continually headline grabbing to deflect from the real worries of the populace

----------


## squidge

I think she was speaking at the Edinburgh Television Festival where she had been invited to speak. It might have been a bit ridiculous to speak about something other than the governments views on ...erm ... Television lol.

----------


## davth

> I think she was speaking at the Edinburgh Television Festival where she had been invited to speak. It might have been a bit ridiculous to speak about something other than the governments views on ...erm ... Television lol.


Surely she should have more pressing engagements to attend to rather than messing around at a television festival?

----------


## squidge

Film and Television industries are hugely important to Scotland's economy and the growth of that sector is surely a priority. It's not just those sectors that benefit though. The increase in tourism through things like Outlander has been seen across the Highlands and the rest of Scotland. There is work being done just now on moving forward film studios in Scotland which will enable us to have a greater share of the investment being made by film and television. That's really important. It's also recognised that Scotland could benefit from greater investment of money in providing quality programming for Scottish Audiences, Gaelic and English speaking.

So, parliament is not in session, in Scotland AND in Holyrood, David Cameron is in Cornwall apparently, having coffee. Our First Minister was busy drumming up business for Scotland, encouraging investment and pushing for better services for the people of Scotland. But aye, maybe she should have joined Dave for coffee!

----------


## davth

> Film and Television industries are hugely important to Scotland's economy and the growth of that sector is surely a priority. It's not just those sectors that benefit though. The increase in tourism through things like Outlander has been seen across the Highlands and the rest of Scotland. There is work being done just now on moving forward film studios in Scotland which will enable us to have a greater share of the investment being made by film and television. That's really important. It's also recognised that Scotland could benefit from greater investment of money in providing quality programming for Scottish Audiences, Gaelic and English speaking.
> 
> So, parliament is not in session, in Scotland AND in Holyrood, David Cameron is in Cornwall apparently, having coffee. Our First Minister was busy drumming up business for Scotland, encouraging investment and pushing for better services for the people of Scotland. But aye, maybe she should have joined Dave for coffee!


yup good point well made

----------

